# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  سوال درباره برنامه نویسی در لینوکس Linux

## Ahmad Chehreghani

سلام
من تو سایت خیلی دنبال موضوع برنامه نویسی برای لینوکس (Linux) گشتم و به نتیجه درستی نرسیدم.
یکی می گفت با جاوا بنویسید. یکی می گفت تو دلفی با clx بنویسید و تو kylix اجراش کنید.
اصلا یکی گفت kylix مرد!
حالا می خواستم بدونم من که با دلفی برنامه می نویسم چطور می تونم برای لینوکس برنامه نویسی کنم.
ممنون می شم اگه یک مقاله یا یک راهنمایی کامل در این رابطه داشته باشید.
موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## ghabil

راستش تا آخرین خبری که من دارم و به اینجا مربوط میشه ، کایلیکس دیگه Discontinue شده ، حالا شاید بعدا دوباره کدگیر بخواد ادامش بده ولی فعلا زیاد قابل اعتماد نیست.

----------


## Ahmad Chehreghani

آره این درسته یعنی دیگه ما نمیتونیم برای لینوکس برنامه نویسی کنیم؟

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

KDevelop - an Integrated Development Environment

----------


## bijanbina

آقا من سوال بالا رو جواب می دم ولی یکی سوال من رو جواب بده
ببین دوست عزیز شما چطوری واسه ویندوز برنامه می نویسی واسه لینوکس هم همونجوری می نویسن(مطمئنا نفهمیدی :قهقهه: )
1.ببین C و ++C یکی از ویژگی هایی که داره اینه که روی تمام سیستم های کامپیوتر اجرا می شه پس با این زبان می شه هم برای ویندوز ، هم برای لینوکس و هم برای مک و هم برای خود کامپیوتر برنامه نوشت(مثل سیستم عامل همون طور که اطلاع دارین لینوکس و مک و ویندوز هر سه با C و ++C نوشته شده اند)
البته این دلیل نمی شود که برنامه هایی که با ++C در ویندوز نوشته شده اند در لینوکس و مک هم کار کنن شاید بپرسید چرا؟
دو علت داره یکی این که سیستم های کامپایل (تبدیل کد به فایل اجرایی یا برنامه) در سیستم عامل های مختلف، متفاوته ؛ دلیل دوم اینه که امکان داره شما توی برنامتون از کتابخانه های مخصوص یک سیستم عامل خاص استفاده کرده باشین مثلا اگر شما از کتاب خانه .net در برنامتون استفاده کرده باشین نمی تونین برنامتون رو دلینوکس اجرا کنید
برای مشکل اول راه حلی وجود داره اونم اینه که شما برنامتون رو تو سیستم عامل مقصد کامپایل کنید که شما گفتین لینوکسه 
برای ++C  در لینوکس کامپایلر های متفاوتی هست که من GCC  برای C و ++g برای ++C رو ترجیح می دم که شما می تونین با نصب یک IDE کامپایلر رو هم اتوماتیک نصب کنین
شما می تونین از Code::Block و یا Qt استفاده کنین که روی همه سیستم عامل ها نصب می شن وشما می تونین کدتون رو توش بنویسین و کامپایل کنین
زبان بعدی جاوا هست
2.زبان جاوا مانند ++C و C قابل حمل نیست (یعنی نمی شه رو همه سیستم عامل ها اجراش کرد) اما جاوا سیستمی دارد که جاوا را برای همه سیستم عامل ها معرفی می کند برای همین برنامه جاوا بدون نیاز به کامپایل روی همه سیتم عامل ها اجرا می شود اما توجه داشته باشید که مشکل جاوا این است که مستقیم با سیستم عامل در کار نیست بلکه یک مترج میان برنامه شما و سیستم عامل می باشد که این باعث کند شدن اجرای برنامه است
برای نوشتن کد جاوا در لینوکسم می تونین از netbeans استفاده کنید
3. زبان پایتون نیز روی تمام سیستم عامل ها اجرا می شود اما توجه داشته باشید که این زبان کامپایل نمی شود و در زمان اجرا توسط یک مفسر تبدیل به کد می شود اما مشکل پایین آوردن سرعت را ندارد که بخاطر الگوریتم های قدرتمند پیاده سازی شده روی این برنامه است
4. زیان های دیگر از جمله #C و VB و ... قابل حمل نیستند اما بعضی از برنامه نویسان به علت علاقه به این زبان ها کامپایلر هایی برای آن ها در لینوکس طراحی کرده اند اما توصیه نمی شود از این زبان ها استفاده کنید 
5. زبان هایی مانند perl و ruby و تو این مایه ها هم قابل اجرا روی همه سیستم عامل ها هستند اما چیزی راجع به اینا نمی مودنم

برای اطلاعات بیشتر می تونین تو گوگل سرچ کنید :
Language name] Ide for linux]

----------


## bijanbina

و اما سوال من
آقا توی لینوکس می شه با یک زبانی برنامه نوشت و اجرا کرد بدون نیاز به کامپیال که از طریق ترمینال اجرا می شه و یک جورایی همون وستورات ترمینال رو اجرا می کنه اسم این زبان چیه و کجا می تونم یاد بگیرمش

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آقا توی لینوکس می شه با یک زبانی برنامه نوشت و اجرا کرد بدون نیاز به  کامپیال که از طریق ترمینال اجرا می شه و یک جورایی همون وستورات ترمینال  رو اجرا می کنه اسم این زبان چیه و کجا می تونم یاد بگیرمش


اینجا تالار دلفی هست، بحث برنامه نویسی تحت لینوکس هم که مطرح شده، مربوط به برنامه نویسی تحت لینوکس با دلفی هست. شما سوالتون رو باید در تالار لینوکس سایت بپرسید.

----------


## gbg

با لازاروس بنویس!

----------


## Ahmad Chehreghani

> آقا من سوال بالا رو جواب می دم ولی یکی سوال من رو جواب بده
> ببین دوست عزیز شما چطوری واسه ویندوز برنامه می نویسی واسه لینوکس هم همونجوری می نویسن(مطمئنا نفهمیدی)
> 1.ببین C و ++C یکی از ویژگی هایی که داره اینه که روی تمام سیستم های کامپیوتر اجرا می شه پس با این زبان می شه هم برای ویندوز ، هم برای لینوکس و هم برای مک و هم برای خود کامپیوتر برنامه نوشت(مثل سیستم عامل همون طور که اطلاع دارین لینوکس و مک و ویندوز هر سه با C و ++C نوشته شده اند)
> البته این دلیل نمی شود که برنامه هایی که با ++C در ویندوز نوشته شده اند در لینوکس و مک هم کار کنن شاید بپرسید چرا؟
> دو علت داره یکی این که سیستم های کامپایل (تبدیل کد به فایل اجرایی یا برنامه) در سیستم عامل های مختلف، متفاوته ؛ دلیل دوم اینه که امکان داره شما توی برنامتون از کتابخانه های مخصوص یک سیستم عامل خاص استفاده کرده باشین مثلا اگر شما از کتاب خانه .net در برنامتون استفاده کرده باشین نمی تونین برنامتون رو دلینوکس اجرا کنید
> برای مشکل اول راه حلی وجود داره اونم اینه که شما برنامتون رو تو سیستم عامل مقصد کامپایل کنید که شما گفتین لینوکسه 
> برای ++C  در لینوکس کامپایلر های متفاوتی هست که من GCC  برای C و ++g برای ++C رو ترجیح می دم که شما می تونین با نصب یک IDE کامپایلر رو هم اتوماتیک نصب کنین
> شما می تونین از Code::Block و یا Qt استفاده کنین که روی همه سیستم عامل ها نصب می شن وشما می تونین کدتون رو توش بنویسین و کامپایل کنین
> زبان بعدی جاوا هست
> ...


ممنونم که به سوال من جواب داديد. اما فکر کنم  بد نميشد اگر به تاريخ اين تاپيک نگاه ميکرديد.
در هر صورت توضيحات شما به درد بچه هايي که تازه مي خوان برنامه نويسي با لينوکس رو شروع کنند داراي اهميت هستش.



> با لازاروس بنویس!


...

----------


## gbg

خب شما چیکار کردی آخرش مشکلت حل شده؟
آگه آره از چی استفاده می کنی؟

----------


## Ahmad Chehreghani

> خب شما چیکار کردی آخرش مشکلت حل شده؟
> آگه آره از چی استفاده می کنی؟


راستش من مشکلي نداشتم. فقط دنبال يه سري اطلاعات بودم، و چون من تو اون سال داراي محدوديت زماني بودم و مطالعه چنداني نداشتم، اينجا تاپيک زدم.
و الانم توي لينوکس برنامه نمينويسم و ترجيح ميدم به جاي اينکه زبان برنامه نويسي و سيستم عاملم رو عوض کنم، به طرف برنامه نويسي وب برم.

----------

